# Meglio sconnessi? Intervista a Frances Booth



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2014)

di Barbara Sgarzi
Ho già detto da qualche parte che sopporto poco  sia i tecnofanatici che i tecnofobici (o neoluddisti, come piace  chiamarli). Tutti gli estremismi, insomma. E che non avverto il bisogno  di “disintossicarmi” dal web. Però mi piace dare spazio a tutte le voci e  a tutti i fenomeni: Bauman e Jurgenson, ad esempio, la pensano in modo molto diverso sugli effetti  dell’online nelle nostre vite. In più *Frances Booth*, l’autrice del libro Felicemente Sconnessi, nella sua job description in calce alla mail scrive: *digital distraction expert. *E  io, esperta di distrazione – colpa mia, non colpa del web; ero  distratta da quando il web suonava nella cantine, per dire – non potevo  che subirne il fascino. Sorpresa: non è una talebana della “vita vera”,  non è un’oscurantista; da quello che ho capito, il suo consiglio è usare  meglio, e non subire, gli strumenti online. A voi il giudizio – ed,  eventualmente, il detox. 

*  *
*         Parlare di “digital detox” equivale a dire che il web e gli strumenti  che usiamo quotidianamente sono una sorta di veleno dal quale liberarci  al più presto. Non vede alcun aspetto positivo nei nuovi mezzi di  comunicazione e interazione? * Certo, ci sono aspetti buoni e utili delle nuove  tecnologie. Ma ciò che è iniziato come un gioco (un’occhiata veloce ai  social media) si è trasformato in qualcosa che dobbiamo guardare sempre,  altrimenti ci sentiamo tagliati fuori, e non riusciamo a scollegarci  nemmeno per un’ora.  Oppure, che uno strumento utile (per esempio la  mail) è usato male, e le persone si sentono in dovere di rispondere  immediatamente, avvertono la pressione di esserci sempre. Ma essere  connessi costantemente non è salutare né produttivo. E non è la  tecnologia che ce lo impone; siano noi stessi.
*Probabilmente a volte usiamo gli strumenti nel modo  sbagliato. Magari è dovuto al fatto che sono relativamente nuovi per  noi: l’utilizzo costante detterà nuove regole.*

Penso sia uno dei motivi, sì. Le cose sono cambiate rapidamente negli  ultimi anni. Siamo stati così impegnati a tenere il passo con le nuove  tecnologie che non abbiamo avuto il tempo di imparare a usarle in modo  produttivo. Ora è il momento di farlo. Siamo noi a detenere il controllo  e adattare la tecnologia alle nostre vite, non viceversa.
*Lei partecipa a molti convegni e incontri per suggerire alle  persone come gestire al meglio gli strumenti online. Cosa le chiedono,  in particolare? Che tipo di auto cercano?*
Trovano difficile staccarsi dai social media e spegnere lo  smartphone. Mi dicono che non possono spegnerlo nemmeno di notte, perché  lo usano come sveglia. Io rispondo: comprate una sveglia! Oppure dicono  che il loro capo o i loro clienti si aspettano di trovarli sempre  connessi. Ma spesso non è così: le aspettative che noi stessi ci  fissiamo sono molto più alte di quelle che gli altri hanno su di noi.
*Parliamo dei giovani, i cosiddetti  nativi digitali. Rischiano di più? Cosa possono fare i genitori per  insegnare loro a usare le nuove tecnologie al meglio?*
Il mondo connesso è tutto ciò che i teenager conoscono. E devono  affrontare passaggi di crescita difficili, come la costruzione di  un’identità online. I genitori non devono mai smettere di parlare con  loro di tutto e pianificare anche molte attività outdoor in famiglia  (uscite, passeggiate, visite alle mostre). Devono fissare delle regole  per l’uso degli strumenti online e rispettarle per primi: più della  spiegazione, vale l’esempio. Spesso, infatti, sono i figli a lamentarsi  dell’eccessivo uso dello smartphone da parte dei genitori, non  viceversa.
*In che modo lei vive online in un suo giorno tipo? Che strumenti e piattaforme utilizza?*
In una giornata lavorativa utilizzo l’email, lavoro al mio sito e uso Twitter (@fran_booth).  A volte controllo le mail una volta al giorno, a volte più spesso,  dipende dalle giornate. Idem con Twitter. A volte programmo alcuni  tweet, così da non dover esserci sempre. Quando però sono occupata con  un progetto importante o complicato, spengo tutto: email, telefono,  social media, tutto – così mi posso concentrare meglio su ciò che sto  facendo. Durante i weekend e le vacanze, mi stacco completamente dalla  mail e dai social media e spesso anche dal telefono. Penso sia possibile  e soprattutto utile usare le tecnologie al meglio, senza essere usata  da loro.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

A scuola lo scorso anno in una quarta ho proposto, accogliendo peraltro l'invito pressante di una mia studentessa, la settimana del black-out informatico totale.
Una specie di ritorno agli anni in cui ero adolescente io, situazione a cui loro erano molto interessati. 
E' andata bene: le resistenze maggiori sono venute dai loro genitori, preoccupati di non poter rintracciare i figli privi di cellulare e smartphone, ma con una buona organizzazione del dialogo, tale epr cui i ragazzi informavano sempre prima dove si trovavano e con chi, ce l'abbiamo fatta.
Da quanto emerso in sede di valutazione dell'esperimento, l'apprezzamento maggiore è andato al fatto di "riuscire a studiare meglio"; "essere meno nervoso"; "dormire di più"; "incontrarsi con le persone in carne e ossa".


----------



## Hellseven (1 Agosto 2014)

Sono d'accordo con te. Alla fine capita spesso che siano gli adulti a non offrire ai figlii un' alternativa al tecnologico/virtuale.
Perché noi per primi non sappiamo dosarlo.
ps ho corretto e messo l'apostrofo altrimenti già vedevo il 2 in rosso ....


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

Hellseven;bt10144 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono d'accordo con te. Alla fine capita spesso che siano gli adulti a non offrire ai figlii un' alternativa al tecnologico/virtuale.
> Perché noi per primi non sappiamo dosarlo.
> ps ho corretto e messo l'apostrofo altrimenti già vedevo il 2 in rosso ....


E comunque, caro Hell, "disconnessi", perché "sconnessi" ha altro significato


----------

